# Fracking to blame??



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't help but notice all the posts about chickens dying, being fine in the morning but dead later, having tumors and odd growths, etc. Makes me wonder and ask if any of you who are having these problems live in a state where they are fracking?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Um I don't know what is fracking never heard of it and I live in BC Canada.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Drilling for gas and oil and fracturing the shale layers in order to hit a vein in the shale. It can release pockets of gas and oil into the water supplies, soils and atmosphere.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

they do fracking in the next town .. this is my first year raising chickens and the only deaths i have had were from loose dogs or from injuries during shipment of chicks .. maybe i live to far away from it


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

I understand this practice can destroy the aquifer, essentially poisoning our water, which of course affects our crops and livestock, not to mention humans. I can't believe how the mighty dollar continues to be more important than protecting our natural resources and the health of this nation! In a nutshell, I believe this practice is behind some of the problems we're seeing and is only going to get worse.


----------

